# Anahuac wildlife refuge



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just in case someone is interested in the conditions at AWLR my son and I went there for a test wade outing Monday 11/14/20. Conditions were great, brisk n/e winds, plenty of bait! Fished the minor, caught 1 - 18" speck a couple follow up pecks but no more takers. This was 1st trip to that area this year I will be making it through out the winter. Will follow up with my outing report. Tight lines.....


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

I've hit it a couple times earlier this year, trout weren't there. It should be on right now, it's that time of year. Maybe we need a serious front to drop the water temp, and things will break. :texasflag


----------

